# Safety as a Queer/Trans Dirty Kid traveling in Texas?



## Batsy (Oct 16, 2022)

Hey everyone.

I’m on my way to Texas for trade school to become an RV Technician.

I’m a bit nervous about my safety with the locals and cops. Whether it’s being a traveler and living in a van, looking alternative, or being trans and queer, I’m aware I’m pretty out of the norm, especially by conservative standards.

I’d imagine it’s probably best for me to not wear femme clothes/makeup in Texas (I look very male and have a large beard). What other safety precautions can/should I take? And when people like me are put in danger in Texas/the south, what do those situations usually look like? How do I avoid being a target of harassment, violence, and criminalization?

A friend of mine said that 2 different loved ones were pulled over immediately after crossing state lines because they had California plates and “looked slightly alternative”. Apparently they both ended up arrested for having small amounts of weed, and now one of them is facing federal charges. My friend told me that Texas cops target anyone who looks different, and I’ve heard from other people that they target California license plates.

I hope i’ll be alright, and I figure I probably will be. I’m just very used to progressive California, and I don’t know what to expect in the south.

I can handle rude comments/verbal harassment. I just really wanna avoid physical violence and shitty cops.

Any advice?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 16, 2022)

Where in Texas? If you're in Austin you'll be fine. ACAB, but the ones in Austin are usually worried about more important things.


----------



## Batsy (Oct 16, 2022)

Matt Derrick said:


> Where in Texas? If you're in Austin you'll be fine. ACAB, but the ones in Austin are usually worried about more important things.



Thx for the quick response.

In gonna be going to the trade school in Athens, but I’ll have lodging there during the class. I might go to Dallas along the way, and I’m probably stopping overnight in Amarillo.


----------



## Oriyrio (Oct 18, 2022)

Dirty Kid culture in my experience are always a luck of the draw but the culture to be honest is very anti lgbtq+... unfortunately for the pig problem they will harass you if you look different well just anywhere don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Unless you are travelling with medicinal weed which is rare in Texas i don't recommend traveling with your stash. If you arent doing anything illegal in Texas you will most likely be fine but dont get to comfy.


----------



## WayfaringStranger (Oct 19, 2022)

Wish I had a more upfront answer, but I strictly avoid Texas during my travels. Hope that doesn't scare you, I don't intend to. Just want to wish you luck and stay safe on any of your travels.


----------



## The Toecutter (Oct 19, 2022)

I've had a lot of bad experiences with Texas police while doing nothing illegal. In one event in Corpus Christi back in 2009, I was stopped and searched without cause. I found afterward that they even planted cocaine in my possessions, which I vacuumed out(it was saturated, and I knew it was coke as I had done some before that point). Then the same cops came after me again later, looking for it, accusing me of having cocaine, searched me, and didn't find it. I was clean-cut at the time and looked like a harmless teenaged boy. I do drugs, but I did not have any of them on my person at the time I was initially harassed and they found nothing then.

I've never been arrested for anything in my life and have no criminal record of any kind.

Do watch out for Texas police. Really, do watch out for police anywhere, not just Texas.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 22, 2022)

I lived in west Texas for a stint as an openly queer person and lemme tell ya, your concerns are valid. People out there can say the most bigoted bullshit without thinking anything of it, and the idea of getting into someone's crosshairs can be terrifying. My solution was to just jump back in to the closet and keep to myself, wasn't ideal and I wouldn't recommend it but it's what I did. 
All that said, I honestly didn't have many negative experiences. I found the people that I could trust and made my own social circle that I felt safe in. I'm sure you will too! 
As far as cops go, just don't get caught doing something illegal? That's not to say don't do crime; just if you're not gonna be good then you gotta be good at it.


----------



## Gooseman (Oct 22, 2022)

I think the only place you can safely fly under the radar is in Austin. Even the other big cities (Dallas, Houston) are quite a bit more conservative. Let's not even mention rural Texas.


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Oct 22, 2022)

I would stay in levis and western shirts in a rural area like Athens. The big cities all have lgbtq communities where you can be yourself for a time. There are many decent people in TX and there are some really sadistic ones too, especially after a few beers. It's not worth taking any chances. Just try to fit in and you won't be looking over your shoulder all the time.


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Oct 25, 2022)

Galveston is pretty open about LGBTQ.


----------



## Jerrell (Oct 26, 2022)

@Batsy ! What's up homie. That school sounds like good skills to have out here. 

Like @EphemeralStick , I do the "when in Rome" thing and go stealth (in the closet) and dress similar so I don't stand out when I'm anywhere that's right wing.

I don't publicly play music that will make me stand out as hella other/different either. 

It sucks to not be myself, but I like not getting punched by bigoted haters.


----------



## Batsy (Oct 26, 2022)

Jerrell said:


> @Batsy ! What's up homie. That school sounds like good skills to have out here.
> 
> Like @EphemeralStick , I do the "when in Rome" thing and go stealth (in the closet) and dress similar so I don't stand out when I'm anywhere that's right wing.
> 
> ...



Hey Jerrell, thx for the advice. I hope you’re doing well!


----------



## Ynwdwndrr (Nov 9, 2022)

Batsy said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I’m on my way to Texas for trade school to become an RV Technician.
> 
> ...



<3 when abouts you heading there or have you arrived?


----------



## jackrabbitunderneath (Dec 3, 2022)

Denton is pretty fuckin' queer friendly, I'd say. Recently made news by having armed guards at a queer meetup to keep out the alt-right nutjobs. I can introduce ya to some cool queer locals. The homeless here are not as transient but are still an interesting bunch.


----------



## Supposed Mocha (Dec 12, 2022)

It may not be much but have you thought about reaching out to a Pride center or local FNB? Both could find you safe places to express your truest self and be a safety network in case of harassment. I know I don't do well unless I have those supports and can present 110%.


Batsy said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I’m on my way to Texas for trade school to become an RV Technician.
> 
> ...


----------

